# Wanted omega seamaster professional 41mm



## dodsi (Feb 9, 2017)

*Wanted omega seamaster professional 41mm*


View Advert


Hi, I'm looking to buy a omega seamaster professional 41mm - preferably with a black dial.

used good condition is absolutely fine as I intend on wearing the watch.

i would like all spare links and box & papers.

Let me know what you have.

budget depends on the watch Being offered.




*Advertiser*




dodsi



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£1,500.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

